# Lets do this



## bassplayer45 (Aug 31, 2015)

I suppose it is time I sign up for this god forsaken test again


----------



## mjborg (Aug 31, 2015)

Right with you! Registered last week. Started studying three weeks ago and starting to hit it hard this week.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 1, 2015)

You can do it bassplayer!


----------



## bassplayer45 (Sep 2, 2015)

This test, I swear. It is honestly somewhat entertaining to learn this much crap, but seriously, I have a lot of other things I would like to be doing


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 2, 2015)

I hate to say it bass, I used you as an example of how hard it is to pass this exam last night during my SE exam prep lecture for PPI. Got a few whistles of "awe" at your dedication.


----------



## Andy Lin (Sep 3, 2015)

Good luck studying all!

Lol Ian... By the way, how is the SE Exam prep lecture working out?


----------



## bassplayer45 (Sep 9, 2015)

Haha, at least a few feel my pain. It is a hard test, damn hard test. The "awe's" were all attractive women, right?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 10, 2015)

SEHQ said:


> Good luck studying all!
> 
> Lol Ian... By the way, how is the SE Exam prep lecture working out?




Pretty good, definitely a lot of room for improvement in the lecture material and the course setup but overall I think we're getting people their money's worth for an SE exam course. Lots of work brushing up on the SE exam topics before lectures but not too bad considering. If anyone wants my biased opinion it's worth it to take the PPI SE exam review course.



bassplayer45 said:


> Haha, at least a few feel my pain. It is a hard test, damn hard test. The "awe's" were all attractive women, right?




I only get to see names. But, as there's a decent amount of womenly names in the course I suspect that you got at least one attractive women there.  

Actually, after that we had a few people who said they were on their 2nd or 3rd try. Even got one guy going for his 4th try; so take heart bassplayer, you're not alone.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Sep 29, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if we get bonus points for showing up to the test in a Halloween costume?


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, 2 points for an original costume


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 29, 2015)

While I'm pretty sure NCEES is kidding you have a potential 2 points there, bass. Now you have to do it.

Take pictures.


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm considering wearing a shirt that says "ACI 318 Appendix D" on it. That should terrify anybody taking the SE...


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 16, 2015)

Heathan! The power of AISC compells you! The power of AISC compells you!


----------



## bassplayer45 (Oct 20, 2015)

Appendix D, that cracks me up


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 26, 2015)

One more week guys/gals, keep studying and doing problems!

It's not time to quit now.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Oct 26, 2015)

I am in the bargaining stage right now, where I think about problems I didn't know how to do last try and what stuff I need to learn, or that they COULD ask me this time around


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 27, 2015)

Keep studying and doing those problems!

You'll have at least 6 months to take a break after this weekend.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Oct 29, 2015)

Best of luck to all!


----------

